# boot lace protectors for BOA boots?



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

don't rest your board on your back foot and you won't have that problem? :dunno:

didn't your boots come with replacement boa laces?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

rest your board on the back foot heel cup rather than the edge


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't worry about it. I rest my edge across the top of my foot and the cable doesn't look any worse for the wear. The boot leather looks a bit scuffed up, but who cares? Just don't press down and saw your board back and forth against the boot (even then it probably wouldn't cut too readily). Have you ever tried to cut a cable with a straight metal edge? It probably takes a lot of work.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you resting the steel edge on you board against your boot, and then asking how you can avoid damage on the boot?
wow


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

borborygmii said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got some K2 T1 DB boots and they fit great. My board edge is quickly scuffing up the leather on my back foot, and I'm afraid it will cut through the BOA cable at some point..


Do you have conventional strap bindings? If so, before you get on the lift, push the highback all the way down, and lift the ankle strap straight up. Connect the strap and ratchet it a notch or two, to form a loop. Use this loop as a stirrup for your back foot on the lift -- much, much better than putting the edge of the board on your boot.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> don't rest your board on your back foot and you won't have that problem? :dunno:


This...

Just loosen the bindings strapped to your lead foot a bit and let the board hang when on the lift. If you boots and bindings fit properly, you shouldn't experience much or any discomfort letting your board hang.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

could also rest the heel cup of your binding on your foot instead of the edge. Works fine for me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Or get Flows and just stick your foot in your back binding.

BTW, I cut the BOA cable on my Ride Jacksons my first season. Not completely through, but as soon as a couple of strands are gone, you just don't feel as confident. Fortunately, Ride sent me a new cable for free with no questions asked (except size and address  )


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Carry a spare cable in your jacket for insurance. And read the instructions on how to replace them in advance...not too complicated and can save a lot of aggravation if something happens on the hill.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great suggestions, guys. I'll try putting my back foot in the binding cup, or using the ankle binding as a stirrup trick. No sense in messing up a nice pair of new boots!


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for my harsh response man, I totally misunderstood your question


----------

